# ATO advice: top 3 GST claim essentials



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian Taxation Office has released the following statement via its Small Business Newsroom of GST claim essentials (https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...op-three-GST-claim-essentials/?sbnews20180214):


*Top three GST claim essentials*









*1 February 2018*

When you make purchases for your business, you can only claim GST credits if you meet three criteria:
Your business is registered for GST
The purchase price includes GST
You have proper tax invoices for purchases above $82.50 (including GST)
Make sure you check tax invoices for the amount of GST paid, rather than dividing total business costs by 11. Some basic food items like fruit and vegetables are GST-free and can't be claimed on your activity statement.

If the invoice says 'price includes GST', you can divide the total purchase price by 11, provided you use the item solely for business purposes. If the item includes private use, you can only claim a GST credit for the portion used for business.

If you account for GST on a cash basis and you've only partly paid for the purchase, you can only claim a GST credit on the paid portion.

You must hold valid tax invoices for business purchases over $82.50 (including GST). Other documents like bank statements, purchase orders or delivery receipts aren't sufficient to meet the tax invoice requirements.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with tax advice.

*Find out about:*
When you can claim a GST credit
Registering for GST
GST-free sales
Issuing tax invoices


----------

